
A curated list of remote working resources - GutenYe
https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job
======
oisino
I run ReCharge we are made up of 22 people that are all remote. From my
experience weworkremotely.com has the best remote jobs. Companies that are
actually completely remote post their. These companies usually pay the best
but even more importantly they value remote employees more and give you
challenging things to work on. If anyone anyone is looking check out our posts
their were always hiring great people.

~~~
V-2
[https://recharge.co/](https://recharge.co/)? Looks nice, but I can't find
"jobs" nor "careers" section on the site...

~~~
austroscot
Based on the spelling I'm assuming it's
[http://rechargepayments.com](http://rechargepayments.com) \-- also has some
listings on workremotely.com

~~~
V-2
Right! Thanks

------
coupdejarnac
Somewhat off topic, but I see Angel List at number one on this list. I've had
nothing but awful experiences so far with "companies" contacting me on there.
I've had several people contact me who only have an idea, and i would get to
build the idea in exchange for 1℅ equity. Who has time for that bs.

------
tcrews
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775983)

------
Abdur91
[https://djangogigs.com/](https://djangogigs.com/)

